# Finally a Tutorial on how to make a zombie out of a cosmotology head!



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok folks please bare with me on this one this is my first tutorial on anything... 
Materials Needed:
1 Exacto knife
1 Dremel tool (optional but helps out)
paint
Shaving razor/ Shavingcream (shaving cream optional)
Glue
Papertowels
Toilet/ Tissue paper
Paintbrushes
Alot of time!!!!!!!!! 

Ok so here is the head as it started out!




All I did was figure out on what I wanted to do and in this case I wanted to have a zombie with a partially ripped off face! So I took a sharpie and marked all the spots I wanted to remove the "skin".


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok now with that done I took my exacto knife and cut out those areas!





And with this shot you can still see some of the hair where I had cut out! thats where the razor and shaving cream come in to play! 


and now the after shaving! 


ok with all of that done I had decided that I wanted to add what looked like a skull where the foam was! So I took one of the many skulls that I have in my colection and did a rough sketch to see where I wanted to carve!




Then I took my Dremel tool and Exacto knife and went to work!


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok now Some how I happened to loose some progress pictures but I think most of you guys know how to paper mache. You can look online for recepies or you can do what I did and use just straight glue (elmers scool glue) with Papertowels (they seem to be stronger than newspaper) and applied everything using an old small paintbrush with stiff bristles (you can purchase a whole pack of them in the craft section at walmart for like $5.00). So here is a shot of the glue and paper towels and then a few shots of the head with the paper mache on it with a few details. Details include added a little extra paper to the eye to make it look droopy and sunken in, and also added a little to the kneck to add a little definition! Oh  almost forgot I also painted the skull parts white so I can have my base coat for that finished before getting too much detail over it!





Ok now with all of that done now its time to let it sit and dry over night! at my house I have little fingers that like to touch things that daddy is working on so I put it into the hall closet (which also scared the crap out of the wife when she went in there) to dry! Once dry I did the same steps as before useing toilet paper. NOTE: when using the toilet paper and straight glue it gives a wrinkled effect and also kindof rips in the process which to me looked alot like rotted aged skin. ( I think its called snot rag mache?!)



I then again let it sit over night to dry! Once dry I took some Dark Brown paint and painted all the "skin" areas, and used black to paint all the parts on the bone parts to make them look deeper!


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

After the paint dried I dry brushed on a lighter brown and put blotches of a pale yellow, dark and light green, and a light blue! Yes I did say a light blue it adds some light areas that I just couldn't find any wheres else! also I used a really light gray and drybrushed on the skull parts so it would look a little aged!



After that it is off to the final touches which I added a dark and light red to the edges of the ripped off skin and drybrushed some red on to the skull parts!






Now I wanna see yalls creations please post!!!  

Zombie hands to follow!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great idea, I have 2 of those, that I got at a garage sale and haven't used yet, I wanted a walking woman zombie this year, those are perfect, would o never thought of using one of those! thanks


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

LIKE!! Everyone has a couple of these and never want to really use them....you've changed that you magnificent bastard! I applaud you!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I love it. It works so easily that even I, one who normally is found in the kitchen and rarely in the garage, could do this.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I had posted a question to see what other people have done and with everyones ideas and sugestions I came up with this. And currently I am working with another one to create a zombie clown and then my next few will actually use mad mad marks idea of just making a shell out of paper towles and paste and create multiple heads for pennies... (even though I almost have a limitless supplie of these heads as my dad works for the school and gets me lots of these to create with). Here is the thread I posted a while back before creating this one! http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/91858-anyone-use-cosmotology-heads-their-haunts.html. And thanks for the compliments I wasnt sure on how it was going to come out and it is very easy just gotta put your mind to it and use your imagination. and share your pics with us so we all can see how you created yours!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, this is a helpful tutorial! Been eyeballing those cosmetology heads when I pick up the styrofoam ones. Great use for them.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow TY for the thread I just got 4 of them at a thrift store and needed advice on how to paint them! Here is a pic of the heads ty again.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Interesting idea here, has anyone besides me think if someone were to combine this project with the Albert O. Durve project? Imagine what that would look like? Another possiblity would be to cut the top of the head off and hollow it out for a brain cake concoction....Hmmm. I wonder.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

This is sort of a bump but also an update.... I scored a trash bag full of cosmetology and a trash bag full of Styrofoam wig heads all for the best price of all....... FREE! my father works for the school district and they were moving/ clearing out their cosmetology department and he got me a bunch of heads most with a lot of hair and I have a friend that bought a lot of the Styrofoam heads from garage sales and yard sales and she was wanting to get rid of them so she gave them to me due to I can carve them up to works of art... so show me what you have done this past year..... and thanks again


----------



## Trail of terror (Jun 9, 2010)

*light*

Cool light fixture




crazy xmas said:


> Wow TY for the thread I just got 4 of them at a thrift store and needed advice on how to paint them! Here is a pic of the heads ty again.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

i have to bump this thread ... there even though there is missing pictures (and its been a few years )... hope all enjoy and if there is any other progress on what ya'll did i would love to see


----------



## GPSaxophone (Oct 14, 2005)

My daughter is in cosmetology school and brought home a huge trash bag of these heads one day. Now I know what I can do with them. Thanks!


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

wow I cannot believe that this thread is still open! GPSaxophone let us see what you create!


----------

